# Chapman Transfer Students?



## christiandaniel7 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey, everyone!

I am new to this forum, so I am not sure if there is already a topic similar to this, but I was just wondering if anyone knows when Chapman will begin to notify transfer students on whether or not they got accepted? I turned in my application for a BA in Screenwriting during beginning of February (the deadline for transfers being March 15th), and as of now it says "Status Complete, Decision Pending as of 03/17/11." I know it has only been two weeks, but I'm getting really wish I knew what was up since I've seen around that some non-transfer students have been getting their decisions. How long does a transfer student normally have to wait?


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 2, 2011)

i would suggest simply giving them a call. They're usually pretty nice about it.


----------



## christiandaniel7 (Apr 2, 2011)

Alright, I think I will, thank you Mike


----------



## RK9 (Apr 9, 2012)

Also a transfer to Chapman and my status says Decision Pending too.  Did you get any more info as to when they will decide?


----------

